# Anyone want a late bump buddy?



## daisydaisy83

I'm 34+5, due on 27th January. I know it's late in the day, but I'm finished at work now and would love someone to share these final few weeks of pregnancy and maybe first few weeks of motherhood with!

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

I'm due the 23rd :) Is this your first baby?


----------



## daisydaisy83

Yes, how about you?

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Hi! Hi! Daisy, that's my due date :happydance: This is our first baby, it's a girl. What about you ladies?


----------



## mommyB

2nd baby and its another boy :) DS1 turns 2 January 10th. So I will have two January babes :)


----------



## Sweet__pea

Oh can I join you too, I just finished work yesterday and I am due on the 28th. SO have more time for forums and getting excited! 

This is also my first baby and they said girl although I had a dread two days ago and I had a boy! - (Very odd)

Is anyone here looking out for signs of Labour all the time or is that just me ?


----------



## OliviaRae

Two January babies, aww!

That's funny that you had a dream it was a boy! I've been looking out for signs a little but I hope she stays in there just a little longer! DH works overseas and will be gone until May :( LUCKILY he's not military so they give him R&R's every 3 months for 21 days or so. He's scheduled to come home a few days before my due date, but if I go into labor before then, he will come earlier. So it's not that bad. Not going to want him to leave again though! Just gotta make it to May and his year is over and we can be a family :flower:

Any one experiencing symptoms yet? Haha, it's just like TWW all over again ;)


----------



## mommyB

This is by far the most stressful part of pregnancy for me. I have had two wonderful pregnancies but its the waiting and wondering part that gets to you! Like every night I go to bed I wonder, when is it going to happen. My labour with DS started early in the morning of my due date. I went to the bathroom and heard my mucus plug plop into the toilet (sorry for the TMI) and then my waters literally broke right after. I had no indications prior to that that I was going to go into labour. So I'm curious if this one will start the same or will I start getting contractions. I kinda really enjoyed how my first one started and would like the same.


----------



## Sweet__pea

That sounds really hard but time will fly by with your new little arrival and being a family again will be all the more sweeter for it. 

I know what you mean about this being like the TWW I thought the same! Trying to look for any little sign and trying to get my hopes up. I think I would like to get Christmas out of the way first but any time after that would be brilliant. 

Sometimes it still does not feel real, I cant believe that I will actually go into labour and take a baby home. SO hard to believe,


----------



## OliviaRae

I know what you mean, sweat pea! My sister who is 40 weeks pregnant today, called me at 2 am saying her water broke! I was so nervous and shook up, all I could think about was omg I have to do this too! lol I just wish I could know what's going to happen. Scary and exciting all at the same time. 

Have you been having BH? I seem to get them oddly when I have a full bladder, walk around a lot. This Christmas shopping is kicking my butt!


----------



## Sweet__pea

I think I have been getting them as far as I can tell. Like you said before when I need to pee or have been walking. But I have also been having period like cramping but I think it is just IBS/constipation that is triggering that.... But I can't help but wonder each time!


----------



## daisydaisy83

Good to meet you all :happydance:

We're having a girl. Think it's going to be a strange few weeks now I've finished work, with nothing much to think about except making sure everything's ready and symptom watching! 

I'm definately having a lot more odd aches and pains now, and questioning them all of course! Getting bad back pain at night, mainly on my left side and some mild period type pains. I'm finding I really have to take it easy now, I can't bend down well or move suddenly anymore haha!

Baby was breech at my 34 week appointment so just hoping she's going to turn sometime in the next week or so when I have another check and possibly a scan. Really don't want to have a c section.

Is everyone feeling lots of movement still?

:flower:


----------



## j1405

hi ladies !

i just finished work today and due on the 16th of jan for a section.

i would like a bump buddy/buddies for the final stretch as well!!

i'm having a boy and its our first. he is still very active in the womb and i'm having some period type pains every now and then as well.

i've heard its the baby settling into your pelvis that causes this. he is head down already. hoping he stays in there till my section date


----------



## mommyB

Well second time mommy here if anyone has any questions :rofl:


----------



## mjvdec01

I'm due the 27th as well. This is baby number three for us. This pregnancy seems harder than my other two. I'm super sore. I pulled muscles in my tummy Wednesday about 3am in a coughing fit. I've a bad cold and when I cough it hurts really bad.


----------



## OliviaRae

Sorry you're sick, mjvdec01 :( I hope you start feeling better soon. It is definitely worse being sick while pregnant! 

I feel huge lately. I can't bend, or walk swiftly haha I'm always out of breath and I feel sluggish. I guess that's how it's supposed to be. 

Thanks, mammaB I'm sure we will all be asking you "is this normal?!" here very soon :haha:

Has any one started doing the RLT and/or EPO?

Never thought I'd be so happy to get a nursing bra in the mail but I am! lol It came today. Size 36 F-G :wacko: Any one else's bbs taking over? haha any way, it's called the Bravado Bliss Nursing Chai bra. Ordered it off Amazon, it's really nice so far!


----------



## mjvdec01

I don't think I'll be nursing, so no nursing bras for me. I have Hypothyroidism and never produced much of anything with our other two. I've done some more research this time around though, and have found that women with Hypothyroidism can benefit from Oxytocin nasal spray, to stimulate the letdown reflex. I'm hoping that it helps atleast a little so I can pump something off for baby. Not expecting a lot, but a couple ounces every few hours would be nice. I'm definitely not going to beat myself up over it this time though. We'll see how it helps soon enough.


----------



## mommyB

I've been wearing nursing bras throughout my pregnancy, they are just more comfortable. My boobs don't get too big because I don't start off too big. But I'm not complaining about the fullness because I already know what they look like when you stop nursing :haha: I'm so looking forward to nursing again. My DS quit on his own at 9 months, would of liked to have made it to 12 months but I think we did pretty good :) I'm just worried that I won't be able to bond as much with this one as I did with DS.


----------



## OliviaRae

That's interesting he just quit on his own. Watch- you will get a milk lover that never wants to stop nursing now :haha: I just can't believe how big my bbs have gotten and the milk hasn't even come in yet! haha it was my first and only pregnancy symptom- giant, sore bbs! :rofl: I was 34C before pregnancy. Also, I've been leaking since 18 weeks! I guess my body is overly-ready for me to nurse? haha my sister says it's a good thing :shrug:


----------



## mommyB

Yup it was a sad day :( And then I had the worst engorgement for a few days until my milk production went down. I remember it was Thanksgiving and I was so sore while we were at my parents house I had to self express in their bathroom to help ease the pain :rofl: So glamorous ;) 

This pregnancy I haven't had much leaking, but at 30 weeks I woke up to fully engorged breasts. I couldn't even hold DS against me because they hurt so bad. They were like that for two days and then it just went away.....so weird. Wait until your milk comes in after the baby comes, oh wow! Mine were huge and rock hard! And DS looked so tiny next to just one of them :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Hi Ladies! I'm due January 20th with my second little girl. :) Nice to meet you all. I'd like to join you all for the ride...

I'm getting so excited we'll all be meeting our LO's soon. :)


----------



## OliviaRae

MammaB- Haha! Oh gosh they're already so big I'm going to be like a circus freak! :haha:

Welcome, Leinzlove! I know, the new year is already so close, and they will be here before we know it.

What's every one doing for Christmas?


----------



## babylgk

Can I join in?
due on Jan 16 with a little girl! This is my 3rd baby.

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Leinzlove

Nothing out of the ordinary for Christmas here! I have a Dr. Appt. the day after. :)

Have a wonderful Christmas Everyone! :)


----------



## OliviaRae

:xmas3: Merry Christmas, January gals! It'll be baby-month before we know it!!!


----------



## mommyB

Merry Christmas girlies :) So excited, we are so close!! I had my 36 weeks appointment today and my GBS swab test. Everything is looking good.


----------



## Leinzlove

Thats great MommyB. They did my swab test last week. I wonder if I'll have Group B. I did with DD, but my Dr. says just because you had it with one doesn't mean you will with the other. I'll know on Wednesday,

Did you have it with DS?


----------



## mommyB

I never had it with DS, too be honest I don't even really know what Group B Strep is....maybe I should google it :blush: She was going to wait until next week but then I told her that my mom had me at 36 weeks and she thought it was better that I had I done today. I actually did it myself in the bathroom. So I'm assuming at my 37 week appointment next week they will start internal checks? I think I had my first check at 36 weeks with my DS because she was already doing the swab.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'd think so. I was going to have my first cervical check at 35 weeks. But, I was having aches, BH's and the Dr. found it best not to irritate my cervix. 

I didn't get that but I don't think I'll be in labor anytime soon. The BH have been awful this time around. How about you?


----------



## mommyB

I had maybe two BH with DS and both were in the third tri. This time around they have started at 20 weeks and they are now becoming much more intense and frequent. Sitting on the couch at night I can get like 3 or 4 in a row. I'm also experiencing some period type pains. I know he's head down and he's dropped because he is right on my bladder. Who knows.....as long as he doesn't come on DS 2nd birthday which is the 10th of January :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Same here with the BH. No hurry here, really. DH wants her on his bday which is Dec. 26. But thats not happening! :)

It's nice though knowing it'll be soon regardless. I'm thinking 39 weeks probably.


----------



## mommyB

I'm thinking 39 weeks for me too! That would be a week after Adrian's birthday and they would be exactly 2 years apart! Perfect :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow! :) Our other two aren't far apart in age either. DD is 20 months old today. :)


----------



## mommyB

Nice! We didn't plan for two January babies, we planned for a two year age gap and just happened to get pregnant the first month trying. And now that were having another boy it just works out perectly! I haven't had to buy any clothes (well I bought a couple things) and I have everything from DS. And we can have joint birthday parties.....hopefully they don't mind :)


----------



## Leinzlove

Yeah, I didn't need many things either. But, I did buy some winter newborn. Thats great that you fell PG first month trying. I didn't have to bad of a time, but I MC at 9 weeks prior to this pregnancy.

So, my Dr. Appt. today went to perfection. I'm progressing! :yipee: I'm 20% enfaced, 1cm dilated. Babys head can be felt and is head down. He never said anything about station. I know I can walk around like this for weeks. But, still exciting to see that my aches and pain are helping things along. My blood pressure remains perfect 126/70.

My next Dr. Appt. is Monday, Dec. 31! I also scheduled my last ultrasound for Jan. 2. I'm so excited about seeing my little love again.

My MIL & SIL are going crazy thinking I'm having her this week. I doubt it... but its funny that they realized in reality she could come any day.


----------



## mommyB

Awesome your doctors appointment went well! My next one is January 2nd, I'm hoping I get checked.

Leinzlove when did you have your first? I had DS at 40 weeks exactly so I'm curious if this one will be the same :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

Are you not seeing your Dr. every week? My Dr. will do cervical checks at every appt. And the ultrasound is because I have GD. I'll most likely be induced at 39 weeks depending on how things are going... 

I had DD at 39w2d, without any prior progression.

Oh yeah and I'm positive for Group B strep again... IV meds during labor.


----------



## OliviaRae

Glad to hear you are progressing, how exciting! 

I have an ultrasound and stress test monitoring thing tomorrow, then OB appt New Years Eve. 

Been feeling BH really strong today, it's getting more real :wacko:


----------



## mommyB

Leinzlove said:


> Are you not seeing your Dr. every week? My Dr. will do cervical checks at every appt. And the ultrasound is because I have GD. I'll most likely be induced at 39 weeks depending on how things are going...
> 
> I had DD at 39w2d, without any prior progression.
> 
> Oh yeah and I'm positive for Group B strep again... IV meds during labor.

I'm now on weekly appointments, just went on Monday and am back in next week. They don't start internals until 37 weeks at my place. So I should hopefully get checked next week, it's nice to know what's going on :)

Sorry to hear your positive for Group B again, what is the reason for getting it?


----------



## Leinzlove

No reason for getting it. Just some women have it and others don't. It isn't harmful for me but is for baby if its not treated during birth.

I agree its nice knowing about cervical checks even if they don't mean much. My Dr. starts them at 35 weeks. But, he didn't check last week because I was having BH and aches. He said he didn't want to irritate my cervix. So, today was my first. With DD they were discouraging because I never had any changes prior to labor.

I haven't felt good at all since either. My lower back is so achy and my lower stomach is killing me. Feels like I'm being split in half. I can't believe I'm going for another in 5 days. Maybe it'll bring on labor. Doubtful, but you never know.


----------



## OliviaRae

Yeah my sister was Group B positive... when do they check for that?


----------



## Leinzlove

Between 35-37 weeks. I had my swab test last week.


----------



## mjvdec01

OliviaRae said:


> Glad to hear you are progressing, how exciting!
> 
> I have an ultrasound and stress test monitoring thing tomorrow, then OB appt New Years Eve.
> 
> Been feeling BH really strong today, it's getting more real :wacko:

My next OB appointment is New Years Eve as well.:thumbup: My first internal is the following week.


----------



## OliviaRae

Girls due Jan 27.... can you believe we're exactly one month away from our due date?! :wohoo: Ahhhh :wacko: I hope I go into labor at 38 weeks. Haha. Does any one else have a "plan" of how they'd like things to go?


----------



## daisydaisy83

OliviaRae said:


> Girls due Jan 27.... can you believe we're exactly one month away from our due date?! :wohoo: Ahhhh :wacko: I hope I go into labor at 38 weeks. Haha. Does any one else have a "plan" of how they'd like things to go?

I know how I would like things to go but don't want to be too firm in my plans as it will likely al change! I'm really wanting a water birth but I've got an antenatal check on monday to see if my LO is still breech and whether I need to book a caesarian :wacko:

Can't quit believe how close it is now but I think I'm as prepared as I will ever be... 

:flower:


----------



## daisydaisy83

How's everyone feeling generally? My BH are definately getting more regular and I'm having menstrual type pain with them too. LO is wriggling about A LOT so maybe she is trying to turn around. I'm also having spells of feeling really sick at the moment, I'm very glad to have finished work! 

:flower:


----------



## daisydaisy83

OliviaRae said:


> Girls due Jan 27.... can you believe we're exactly one month away from our due date?! :wohoo: Ahhhh :wacko: I hope I go into labor at 38 weeks. Haha. Does any one else have a "plan" of how they'd like things to go?

I know how I would like things to go but don't want to be too firm in my plans as it will likely al change! I'm really wanting a water birth but I've got an antenatal check on monday to see if my LO is still breech and whether I need to book a caesarian :wacko:

Can't quit believe how close it is now but I think I'm as prepared as I will ever be... 

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Oh your LO is breech right now? There's ways to try to turn her around, do some research! Are you scared you might have to have C-sec? 
BH getting more frequent and lightening crotch is crazy. 

Have to tell you girls- today I had ultrasound and they switched over to 3d and LO was sucking on her foot!! haha it was so funny and cute :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm feeling miserable. Lower back, lower tummy achy. It's hard to walk, just feel sore. I have major heartburn and moderate BH.

Sometimes I wonder how I'm going to handle 3 weeks of this.


----------



## daisydaisy83

She was breech at my last midwife appointment. There's been a lot of movement since then but I really can't work out which way she's laying anymore. I don't think I would want them to try to turn her from the outside so I would be looking at a C-section if she doesn't move on her own. Obviously it's not what I want but there's not a lot I can do about it...

I've been getting bad heartburn too it's horrible isn't it? I'm just trying to keep busy even though I'm uncomfortable otherwise the next four weeks is going to be hard.

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

I'm actually feeling pretty good. Besides the fact that DS and I can't seem to shake our colds we keep getting. That's making me miserable! I'm having BH and period type pain and lightning crotch :haha: Nothing out of the ordinary, I'm more than likely going to carry to my due date like my first because I'm feeling the same as I did before. Another 9lb baby for me! :rofl:


----------



## Leinzlove

daisy: Still time to turn head down. I've heard some babies wait until 37 weeks. Oh, yes the heartburn is a killer. :(

MommyB: 9lbs...Yikes! I can't see myself having that big of a baby. I'm miserable, but I'm sure its normal. :(


----------



## mommyB

Yup 9lbs 5ozs! Delivered him vaginally with no complications and didn't need stitches. I'm hoping for the same situation :) Big babies run in my family, so I was expecting it. Plus DH and I are both tall. 

I am having horrible acid reflux! To the point where I choke because it hurts so bad! Finally picked up some Tums last night, they help a bit.


----------



## Leinzlove

Wow, the babies in our families are on the smaller side. DD weighed 6lbs 3oz at birth. And I needed stitches.

I have horrid acid reflux also. Its terrible. I have tums in just about every room. I hate how it gets in the back of my throat. :(


----------



## mommyB

Ugh it's horrible isn't it? The burning sensation just constantly there! Deffinitely will not miss it, I never had it with DS at all! Wonder if the old wives tale is true, heartburn equals hair? :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Definitley could... I had it this bad with DD, also. And she came out full head of hair.


----------



## Tankmom23

Im due Jan.27Th! Its my second, a little boy! We are getting so close!!!


----------



## Tankmom23

Have you guys tried papaya enzyme for heartburn? I started taking it a few weeks ago with every meal and it helped so much! hes dropped i think though so i no longer get it.


----------



## Leinzlove

TankMom: Welcome! No, I've never heard of that. What is it exactly? We sure are getting close. So exciting!

Full Term today... :)


----------



## mjvdec01

So ready for this pregnancy garbage to be OVER. I just want my baby. I had to take our daughter (who will be 7 on the 9th of February) shopping for all new shoes. Apparently, as of this morning, all her shoes are too small, except for one pair of red patent leather boots. We didn't leave until after dinner, and the trip just about killed me. Madalyn was an angel, and so excited to get four new pairs of shoes, but still, I'M SORE AND TIRED. My husband volunteered to take her, but that's a scary situation. He would have just let her chose whatever she wanted, and not tried to steer her toward practical. She would have come home with 4 pair of pink sparkly Mary Janes.


----------



## Leinzlove

mjvdec01 said:


> So ready for this pregnancy garbage to be OVER. I just want my baby. I had to take our daughter (who will be 7 on the 9th of February) shopping for all new shoes. Apparently, as of this morning, all her shoes are too small, except for one pair of red patent leather boots. We didn't leave until after dinner, and the trip just about killed me. Madalyn was an angel, and so excited to get four new pairs of shoes, but still, I'M SORE AND TIRED. My husband volunteered to take her, but that's a scary situation. He would have just let her chose whatever she wanted, and not tried to steer her toward practical. She would have come home with 4 pair of pink sparkly Mary Janes.

Yeah, I couldn't imagine what DH would come with if he did the shoe shopping. Babies will be here soon. I hope you aren't very uncomfy. :hugs:


----------



## mjvdec01

Leinzlove said:


> mjvdec01 said:
> 
> 
> So ready for this pregnancy garbage to be OVER. I just want my baby. I had to take our daughter (who will be 7 on the 9th of February) shopping for all new shoes. Apparently, as of this morning, all her shoes are too small, except for one pair of red patent leather boots. We didn't leave until after dinner, and the trip just about killed me. Madalyn was an angel, and so excited to get four new pairs of shoes, but still, I'M SORE AND TIRED. My husband volunteered to take her, but that's a scary situation. He would have just let her chose whatever she wanted, and not tried to steer her toward practical. She would have come home with 4 pair of pink sparkly Mary Janes.
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't imagine what DH would come with if he did the shoe shopping. Babies will be here soon. I hope you aren't very uncomfy. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm pretty uncomfortable. When I wake all night long with contractions, and my arms keep falling asleep in bed. If I lay on my right side, my left arm and hand are asleep. If I lay on my left side, it's my right arm and hand. I'm so looking forward to being able to sleep on my stomach again. I was having such a hard time sleeping, that we actually bought a new mattress set. Our bed is fabulous, but I've yet to really enjoy it. How are you feeling. Looks like you're due 7 days before me. I'll be induced on the 20th though, if I haven't gone by then.


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm most likely being induced at 39 weeks because of GD. Depends on my ultrasound Wednesday. We will see. 

I'm miserable... Can't sleep, walk etc. All normal for this stage. But, we are getting there.


----------



## mommyB

So I was feeling good.....and literally overnight I started to feel like crap! Plus DS has his 5th cold since September and was up super early. I decided to sit with him on the rocking chair because he was so stuffed up. Well I keep him off to my left side because baby is always on the right. Well when I put him down I got the worst crampy feeling down low, I could not move and was almost in tears. It lasted awhile and now I keep getting cramps on and off. Baby has been moving so that's good. :shrug:


----------



## daisydaisy83

Sorry to hear you've not been feeling so good MommyB - it seems that we all have good and bad days. I get odd cramps like that too if I move or bend in a certain way.

:flower:


----------



## Tankmom23

papaya enzyme is a natural digestive aid. They taste like candy and dont have the calcium in them that could be harmful to your placenta. You just chew a few after every meal. Aww, we are all just a mess! I forgot how hard the last few weeks are!


----------



## mommyB

Feeling a little better today. We did some shopping so the walking was good, and it's funny the looks you get when your heavily pregnant. I swear every woman that looked at me gave me this sympathizing look :haha: And I just finished drinking my RLT, watching a little tv and maybe I'll bounce on my ball a little ;) Almost 37 weeks......baby can come anytime now! I'm ready!! :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I'm glad you are feeling better MommyB. I've been better yesterday and today. I even gave in to DH and BD. :) Don't figure it'll help induce as it never did with DD either. Haha! 

I go to OB tomorrow... And I'm not totally looking forward to it. I was in so much pain for most of the week after the last cervical check I had. I can't wait for Wednesday and my ultrasound. :)

I need to get that ball out. But, then I feel like why bother... I'm not having this child anytime soon.


----------



## Tankmom23

No ones giving me any sympathizing looks! Maybe i need to look a bit more miserable because that's definitely how i feel! haha, is anyone else taking the RRLT capsules instead of the tea? Ive been taking two/day for the last week or so and im gonna bump up the dose over the next few weeks. I have the ball out almost all the time, it has a permanent place in my living room. It helps so much with all my aches and pains. Makes my hips feel so open and great! Anyone doing anything fun for new years? I plan on stuffing my face all night and drinking sparkling apple cider with my family.


----------



## Leinzlove

Nothing here just hanging out with DD. DH has to work.


----------



## mommyB

I love the ball too just for comfort, although by the time I get off it and start walking I look like I've been riding a horse :rofl:

Good luck at your appointment today Leinzlove! Mine is on Wednesday, hoping for my first internal check. I feel like something is happening down there. Or it could just be all in my head ;)

No huge New Years plans for us. DS is sick for the second time this month :( So we more than likely will maybe stop by the inlaws because some family are going over. And then get him home for bed at 8 pm. Then DH will probably fall asleep on the couch (he has to work half a day today......so stupid!) and I probably will too! So different from the New Years prior to kids, although New Years has never been that big of a deal to me.


----------



## daisydaisy83

Talk about good days and bad days - I got myself into a bit of an emotional state last night and was feeling really sick and poorly.

I saw my midwife this morning though and LO has definately turned herself around into the head down position - I'm relieved I don't have to think about booking a C-section and feeling much better today! She also said that if you suffered morning sickness in the early days it was commonly reported to come back in the last couple of weeks - yippee!

I've just got a ball too, I really like just gently bouncing on it especially when my lower back is painful it makes me feel much lighter and 'looser'!

Had a couple of comments from strangers whilst out and about today for the first time - my bump is pretty small so it's only just become really obvious I'm pregnant in the past few weeks. Just the usual 'when are you due' 'are you all prepared then' 'do you know what you're having' questions but was nice.

:flower:


----------



## daisydaisy83

Oh and nothing planned for new year here - my husband is going to a party at a friend's house but I've decided not to go so he can enjoy himself a bit more and not be worrying about whether I'm comfortable all night!

:flower:


----------



## daisydaisy83

I've just realised that my due date 27th is a full moon - I've heard there are more people going into labour around a full moon don't know how much truth is in that! 

Hopefully that might mean she will be on time, but also that I might struggle to get to use the birthing pool (there's only one at my hospital)!

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Hi girls!

Daisy: that's great news!!! So happy she turned and that's one less thing you have to worry about now :flower: I hope you feel better. 

MommyB: Cute pic! Did you get a 3d scan?

I had an OB appt today. They did a strep b test and he checked my cervix too. Said baby is head down and engaged but cervix is closed and high still. Bummer lol was hoping they'd say "wow you're in labor, go to the hospital!" :haha: 
They also scheduled my induction for the 24th. Ahhhh that's 24 days away!


----------



## mommyB

Yup we did get a 3D at 31 weeks, that's my chubby cheek little guy! Love him!! 

Daisy glad to hear baby has turned head down. I've heard about the full moon affect on pregnant women! The 27th is my 4th wedding anniversary, maybe my little guy will come that day too! Although that would mean I'm overdue and was really hoping that wouldn't happen :haha:

Olivia the 24th is my due date! My next OB appt. is Wednesday and I'm hoping they check me! I'll update after my appt. but I'll probably get the same news. I hate getting my hopes up!


----------



## mjvdec01

I'm miserable and upset. I've had painful contractions for days, but they aren't strong enough to do anything. I had a cervical check today at my appointment and I'm nowhere. Dr. Edstrom told me to spend as much time as I can on my ball to help baby come down more. I already feel like I'm carrying him around my knees! I'm so worried I won't be primed for induction at 39 weeks, and have to forgo it. My husband works an hour from home, and the hospital is an hour and a half away. With two kids at home, I'm not too excited at the thought of going in to labor with kids at home, and my husband trying to get home in rush hour traffic. Crappy!


----------



## OliviaRae

mjvdec01 said:


> I'm miserable and upset. I've had painful contractions for days, but they aren't strong enough to do anything. I had a cervical check today at my appointment and I'm nowhere. Dr. Edstrom told me to spend as much time as I can on my ball to help baby come down more. I already feel like I'm carrying him around my knees! I'm so worried I won't be primed for induction at 39 weeks, and have to forgo it. My husband works an hour from home, and the hospital is an hour and a half away. With two kids at home, I'm not too excited at the thought of going in to labor with kids at home, and my husband trying to get home in rush hour traffic. Crappy!

Oh no :nope: I'm sorry you're miserable. Have you tried taking a warm bath? That always helps me. That has to be stressful thinking of what's going to happen, and being so far from hubby/hospital :dohh: Stay positive, it'll all be worth it in the end :hugs: good luck xx


----------



## Tankmom23

mjvdec01, i was reading your post and for some reason your Dr's name sounded familiar, then looked over and realized your from everett which is only about 30 away from tacoma where im at! Hope everything goes well for you! Small world! Daisydaisy83, i looked that up a few months ago and realized the same thing, maybe we will be the few that actually have thier babies on thier due date! haha Sounds like everyone is kinda in the same boat of being too miserable and pregnant to do much of anything for the new year, im just happy being warm and toasty at home with huge amounts of food. I have my midwife appt. in a few days. I feel like ive maybe dialated and effaced a bit (fingers crossed) because of all the BH and whatnot, but knowing my luck probably not. I guess ill find out soon though!


----------



## mommyB

Happy New Years girls.....not gonna lie.....kinda want a New Years baby :haha: Tonight I've bounced on my ball, drank some RLT and gonna BD with the hubby! :rofl: You never know right??


----------



## mjvdec01

I'd love to take a bath, but there's no point. The water does't cover my belly, and I just get cold. I'll be fine, I was just having a moment. I put the kids to bed early and I'm just going to paint the letters for the baby's name, and watch TV. Unfortulately, my brother needed help at his house tonight, so I'll be on my own when the ball drops. It's the second time in 15 years that we've been apart for the New Year. Last time was the millenium. He was in Antarctica on an ice breaker in the Coast Guard. It's okay.


----------



## mjvdec01

Tankmom23 said:


> mjvdec01, i was reading your post and for some reason your Dr's name sounded familiar, then looked over and realized your from everett which is only about 30 away from tacoma where im at! Hope everything goes well for you! Small world! Daisydaisy83, i looked that up a few months ago and realized the same thing, maybe we will be the few that actually have thier babies on thier due date! haha Sounds like everyone is kinda in the same boat of being too miserable and pregnant to do much of anything for the new year, im just happy being warm and toasty at home with huge amounts of food. I have my midwife appt. in a few days. I feel like ive maybe dialated and effaced a bit (fingers crossed) because of all the BH and whatnot, but knowing my luck probably not. I guess ill find out soon though!

I love Dr. Edstrom. He's short, stalky, has a beard and is covered in hair. He reminds me of Robin Williams. I've been seeing him since 2004. His office is in Puyallup, so closer to Tacoma than I am. When we had our other two, we lived there. I refused to change OB's when we moved, so I make the drive.


----------



## Tankmom23

Hes delivered a couple of my friends babies then!! I delivered in puyallup last time when i lived closer to there. What a small world!


----------



## mjvdec01

Tankmom23 said:


> Hes delivered a couple of my friends babies then!! I delivered in puyallup last time when i lived closer to there. What a small world!

It really is. I'm sure your girlfriends loved him as much as I do.:flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

It's our month! It's our Month! Happy New Year! :yipee:


----------



## daisydaisy83

Feeling excited now that it's January and not much left to prepare! Nappy new year everyone! :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## Tankmom23

i KNOW! Its crazy!! i feel like it went so fast!! I remember thinking that january was soo far away when i first got pregnant, and now its here!Starting the countdown! Wonder who will be first to go!


----------



## mommyB

^^^^ Ooooh I wonder who's gonna go first too! Anyone feel like it could happen soon?


----------



## mommyB

I'm thinking Leinzlove is going to be first!


----------



## mjvdec01

I would LOVE to be the first one to go, but I don't think it will happen. I'm having contractions, but nothing productive. Still painful, though.:nope:


----------



## OliviaRae

:yipee: It's January! It's our month! Bring on the babies. I wonder who's going to go first too!! Sorry you didn't get your new years baby, MommyB :haha: I can't wait to not be pregnant haha Hope every one had fun bringing in the new year. 

Have you ladies/are you ladies packed your hospital bag yet? I haven't gone out and got my travel size toiletries and a few other things for it yet, and I don't want to do it too soon but you never know what will happen. :shrug:

Any one have a time line list of things to do in the next couple weeks?


----------



## mommyB

:rofl: Yup no New Years baby! 

Hospital bag is packed. I just need to put in a shirt to wear home and pack the last minute things. Which I made a list on the fridge (camera, iPad, charger..etc.) so I wouldn't forget. We're only 5 minutes from the hospital so if we need anything DH can pop home or we can send my parents. 

What kind of things do you mean...list wise?


----------



## OliviaRae

I was just wondering if any one had a list of the things they still need to do before baby gets here... like mine would be

-wash all baby's clothes and put them away
-put carseat together and install it in car
-finish hospital bag
-clean my house :haha: good one!
-get a mani and pedi (I want cute nails and toes! haha and this may be my last one for a while!)


----------



## mommyB

Oh, I don't have a list. I'm pretty much ready. I wouldn't mind putting a fresh coat of polish on my toe nails, if I can reach ;) Im pretty much just waiting now :haha:


----------



## mommyB

Oh we do need to clean out the car really bad! My husband is going to get it detailed, we have a dog so there is hair and drool in the back. Luckily the seats are leather so easily cleaned. That's a big one for us!


----------



## OliviaRae

I need to add that to my list too! :thumbup:


----------



## Tankmom23

ive had my bag packed for a few weeks, i didnt want to get caught up in the holidays and forget about it! Ive just been throwing stuff in as i have gotten them and i got the last few things i needed for christmas. Made my "padcicles" and everything. I feel so on the ball!
My list includes 
sewing a changing pad for my diaper bag
Finishing my 2nd batch of freezer meals (i have around 7-10 done already) i want to have a full two weeks worth
Clean my carpet and mop my upstairs
and go pay my registration fee for the birhting inn (which i cant do until im officially 37 weeks)
im hoping to get a pedicure/haircut/eyebrow wax before he comes but who knows!


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: I'm not so sure I'll be first, lol. Really no signs... But it did tickle me. :)

Did I update that I had no further changes on Monday? But, I do have an ultrasound tomorrow. I'm very excited about seeing my Little Love one last time before birth.

I've been feeling better achy wise. Some days are very bad, and others I barely notice I'm pregnant. I've also been very spoiled by DD and DH. So, pampered in face I may want to stay pregnant forever. Not really but haha. :)

No major lists to get done before baby here.


----------



## mommyB

Come on babies!!!! 37 weeks and full term today.....I'm ready!! ;)


----------



## daisydaisy83

My hospital bag is packed all but last minute stuff like ipod and dressing gown. Got LO's bag to pack this week. 

Today is the first real day of my leave after the regular christmas break so I've started on the big house clean - it's no short job but will keep me busy! I'm going for a pregnancy massage tomorrow afternoon and to have my hair done the day after. Not too much else left to do other than wait for my husband to finish painting the mural in baby's room and move some furniture!

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Hey I'm the 100th reply :happydance: lol

Sounds good ladies, I need to get on the ball. Thinking of going shopping for the rest of my hospital bag stuff this weekend. 

Daisy, enjoy that prenatal massage :cloud9: I had one on our "babymoon" vacation a couple months ago and it was divine!

Tank, that's a great idea doing freezer meals! 

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

Daisy enjoy that massage! It sounds heavenly right about now! :haha:

Well I had my 37 week appointment this morning. She said no internals :( They only do them when it's necessary. But my GBS swab came back negative and I only gained 1/2 pound during the holidays....so I was happy about that! Blood pressure and HB were both good. She said I'm measuring ahead which I figured because I'm going to have a big baby. She had a feel around and I asked if his head was low and she said not yet :( She said I'm more than likely going to deliver on my due date. I mean I could still have him anytime but at the same time is three weeks really that big of a deal? It will be here before I know it!


----------



## Tankmom23

i had a prenatal massage a few weeks ago from my doula and it was heavenly!! Enjoy it!! Thanks oliviarae! Im really into cooking so i wanted to make sure i had everything set up for my DH and anyone else who may be helping! I get an ultrasound on the 8th because my midwife isnt 100% if baby is head down, but im pretty sure he is. Have my appt. tomorrow and get my GB test and my first internal. Fingers crossed on ANY improvement or ill feel like i wasted alot of money on all those vitamins! haha


----------



## Leinzlove

Zoela weighs 7lbs 1oz, which is 50 percentile, measuring right on with her due date. She is also head down and fully engaged. I'm 1cm dilated and 20% enfaced. Heart rate is 140bpm. (She is 12oz bigger than DD was at this point.) We will be meeting our little love one day soon. :)

I do know that I won't be induced before 39 weeks and for sure I won't be allowed to go past my EDD.

I'm a bit surprised that she's taking up my whole belly. And she doesn't have much room left in there. My Dr. will really be looking at my placenta. With GD thats our worry that the placenta will stop doing its job earlier. So, I'm very curious to hear what he says on Monday. And I will go with whatever he suggests. 


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1580.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1581.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1582.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_1583.jpg


----------



## OliviaRae

Ahhh look at those chubby cheeks!! So cute!! 
I had my first internal a few days ago and was just told baby is engaged and head down but cervix still high and closed. Does that mean I'm not dilated or effaced at all? :shrug:


----------



## OliviaRae

mommyB said:


> Daisy enjoy that massage! It sounds heavenly right about now! :haha:
> 
> Well I had my 37 week appointment this morning. She said no internals :( They only do them when it's necessary. But my GBS swab came back negative and I only gained 1/2 pound during the holidays....so I was happy about that! Blood pressure and HB were both good. She said I'm measuring ahead which I figured because I'm going to have a big baby. She had a feel around and I asked if his head was low and she said not yet :( She said I'm more than likely going to deliver on my due date. I mean I could still have him anytime but at the same time is three weeks really that big of a deal? It will be here before I know it!

Good to hear all is going well. My doc told me I gained 2 lbs over holidays!!! :haha: Oopsie


----------



## Leinzlove

OliviaRae: Yes, that means no dilation or enfacement. However, I heard that every week with my first and still had her at 39+1 with no dilation or enfacement prior.


----------



## mjvdec01

I have another OB appointment next Tuesday. I'm really hoping I have atleast a little progression. It's deflating to hear that you're nowhere. Atleast give me a 1cm... anything to signal a light at the end of the tunnel. I've been on my ball alot, so hopefully it's doing something. Although, I seem to remember not being dilated at all or effaced until after 38 weeks with our other two. I just want to know for sure that I get my induction on the 20th. I have to be atleast 1cm, and 10% for my OB to do it. I was with the other two, so I'll probably be okay, but the sooner I get to there, the sooner I can relax about it.:wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

I would think you'd definitley have some progression. :) Have you been having discomfort and bh.

I think when I had a few days when it hurt to walk. And I couldn't figure out whether I was going into labor or not, baby was engaging or I was dilating. I wouldn't know because I was 35 weeks and my Dr. wouldn't check me after I told him of the discomfort. He said he wouldn't want to irritate my cervix.


----------



## mjvdec01

Leinzlove said:


> I would think you'd definitley have some progression. :) Have you been having discomfort and bh.
> 
> I think when I had a few days when it hurt to walk. And I couldn't figure out whether I was going into labor or not, baby was engaging or I was dilating. I wouldn't know because I was 35 weeks and my Dr. wouldn't check me after I told him of the discomfort. He said he wouldn't want to irritate my cervix.

Tons of BH since 17 weeks, none really painful until 30 weeks. At this point, I have them all throughout the day, everyday. Some take my breath away a bit. I have another appointment next Tuesday, so we'll see if anything's happening. I sure hope so.


----------



## Leinzlove

Sounds to me like you'll hear progression on Tuesday. :) I go Monday and I'm really curious if I'll get an induction date. Who knows what my Dr. plans?


----------



## mommyB

I go back Tuesday and she will say......oh you'll have him on your due date! :rofl: 

Ooooh I hope you ladies have some progression happening! Can't wait to hear some updates! 

So my little guy turns two next week :cry: I can't believe it's been two years already! His birthday party is planned for Saturday the 12th at an indoor playground in my town. Super excited!!

Hope everyone is feeling good!!


----------



## mommyB

Girls!!! I literally just lost a bunch of my mucus plug!!! Sorry :haha: Kinda excited!


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> Girls!!! I literally just lost a bunch of my mucus plug!!! Sorry :haha: Kinda excited!

Well, that's more than I have going on. :thumbup:


----------



## OliviaRae

mommyB said:


> Girls!!! I literally just lost a bunch of my mucus plug!!! Sorry :haha: Kinda excited!

Ahhh that's awesome!!! :happydance: I have been looking out for mine. Don't overdo it at DS's birthday party! xx


----------



## mjvdec01

OliviaRae said:


> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!! I literally just lost a bunch of my mucus plug!!! Sorry :haha: Kinda excited!
> 
> Ahhh that's awesome!!! :happydance: I have been looking out for mine. Don't overdo it at DS's birthday party! xxClick to expand...

With both our other two, I lost mine and never knew it. Maybe it'll be gone by Tuesday. I'll take anything I can get.


----------



## mommyB

mjvdec01 said:


> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!! I literally just lost a bunch of my mucus plug!!! Sorry :haha: Kinda excited!
> 
> Ahhh that's awesome!!! :happydance: I have been looking out for mine. Don't overdo it at DS's birthday party! xxClick to expand...
> 
> With both our other two, I lost mine and never knew it. Maybe it'll be gone by Tuesday. I'll take anything I can get.Click to expand...

A lot of women never notice there's! Hopefully Tuesday brings you some good news!! I'm not going to think too much about losing some today because it could happen tomorrow or it could happen 2-3 weeks from now! Kinda hard not to think about it though ;)


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> mjvdec01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!! I literally just lost a bunch of my mucus plug!!! Sorry :haha: Kinda excited!
> 
> Ahhh that's awesome!!! :happydance: I have been looking out for mine. Don't overdo it at DS's birthday party! xxClick to expand...
> 
> With both our other two, I lost mine and never knew it. Maybe it'll be gone by Tuesday. I'll take anything I can get.Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of women never notice there's! Hopefully Tuesday brings you some good news!! I'm not going to think too much about losing some today because it could happen tomorrow or it could happen 2-3 weeks from now! Kinda hard not to think about it though ;)Click to expand...

I didn't sleep hardly at all lastnight. I'm so tired, I could cry. I can't take a nap though, because my daughter needs to do her homework, and she has reading tonight, which means that I HAVE READING. Then, I have dinner to make in an hour and 39 minutes. To top it off, my back is hurting, I have a ton of pressure in my butt (sorry tmi), and when I spoke to my husband an hour ago he told me HE'S getting sick. I'm feeling sorry for myself, and just want to crawl in to bed and stay there until morning. Oh, also looks like I'll be doing bathtime and bedtime by myself, as well.:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## mommyB

mjvdec01 said:


> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjvdec01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!! I literally just lost a bunch of my mucus plug!!! Sorry :haha: Kinda excited!
> 
> Ahhh that's awesome!!! :happydance: I have been looking out for mine. Don't overdo it at DS's birthday party! xxClick to expand...
> 
> With both our other two, I lost mine and never knew it. Maybe it'll be gone by Tuesday. I'll take anything I can get.Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of women never notice there's! Hopefully Tuesday brings you some good news!! I'm not going to think too much about losing some today because it could happen tomorrow or it could happen 2-3 weeks from now! Kinda hard not to think about it though ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't sleep hardly at all lastnight. I'm so tired, I could cry. I can't take a nap though, because my daughter needs to do her homework, and she has reading tonight, which means that I HAVE READING. Then, I have dinner to make in an hour and 39 minutes. To top it off, my back is hurting, I have a ton of pressure in my butt (sorry tmi), and when I spoke to my husband an hour ago he told me HE'S getting sick. I'm feeling sorry for myself, and just want to crawl in to bed and stay there until morning. Oh, also looks like I'll be doing bathtime and bedtime by myself, as well.:cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Awww I'm sorry! I've been so tired too! I was literally falling asleep on the couch today while my son was playing. I feel so guilty! And tonight was supposed to be bath night...and well I skipped it because I didn't have the energy! Not much longer girly!


----------



## Tankmom23

went to my dr. appt today. Mr man is in the perfect position but she didnt do an internal. I guess she doesnt do routine ones until around 41 weeks. I dont mind really i guess the info would literally just drive me crazy! I don't remember losing my plug with my daughter. Maybe i will notice this time. I know what you mean about the exhaustion thing!!! My husband went back to work today after being laid off for 2 months and it was the first time i had to do everything on my own. Had a dr. appt for my daughter, then went and registered at my birthing center, then out to the grandmas for a visit, then to my midwife, then to mcdonalds as a treat for my daughter for being so good while getting her shots. I almost fell asleep while she was playing at the playplace. Now a 20 min break before im off to my CPR class, and home to make dinner/clean. WHEW! And i was hoping to get some sewing done tonight.. yeahhhhh right!


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> mjvdec01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mjvdec01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OliviaRae said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mommyB said:
> 
> 
> Girls!!! I literally just lost a bunch of my mucus plug!!! Sorry :haha: Kinda excited!
> 
> Ahhh that's awesome!!! :happydance: I have been looking out for mine. Don't overdo it at DS's birthday party! xxClick to expand...
> 
> With both our other two, I lost mine and never knew it. Maybe it'll be gone by Tuesday. I'll take anything I can get.Click to expand...
> 
> A lot of women never notice there's! Hopefully Tuesday brings you some good news!! I'm not going to think too much about losing some today because it could happen tomorrow or it could happen 2-3 weeks from now! Kinda hard not to think about it though ;)Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't sleep hardly at all lastnight. I'm so tired, I could cry. I can't take a nap though, because my daughter needs to do her homework, and she has reading tonight, which means that I HAVE READING. Then, I have dinner to make in an hour and 39 minutes. To top it off, my back is hurting, I have a ton of pressure in my butt (sorry tmi), and when I spoke to my husband an hour ago he told me HE'S getting sick. I'm feeling sorry for myself, and just want to crawl in to bed and stay there until morning. Oh, also looks like I'll be doing bathtime and bedtime by myself, as well.:cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Awww I'm sorry! I've been so tired too! I was literally falling asleep on the couch today while my son was playing. I feel so guilty! And tonight was supposed to be bath night...and well I skipped it because I didn't have the energy! Not much longer girly!Click to expand...

If I'm dilated and effaced at all by 38w 4d, my OB will induce me on the 20th. If that's the case, then I have only 17 days to go. I know that really isn't much at all. I remember when I had 17 weeks to go. Every day just passes s o s l o w l y, that it feels like it will take forever to get here. If I had something to distract me, other than the usual crap that I have to do, then MAYBE it wouldn't feel so torturous. The LAST thing I want to do at 6am is get a shower and get dressed, not to mention get two kids up and get them ready for school and out the door by 8:20am. I know I sound like a big complainer... right now I really am. I don't want to do anything for anyone. I just want to be left alone, which is ridiculous. I've done this twice before. It's not like I had no idea how things would be in the end. I know I need to just suck it up and put a smile on my face, but it's hard. I want to go to bed and bury my head under the covers for the next two weeks. This sucks.


----------



## mommyB

I hear ya!! The last few weeks are always the worst!


----------



## Leinzlove

TankMom: Wow, you accomplished alot on one day. :) It's no wonder you didn't get into some sewing. I'm glad your hubby is no longer layed off. :hugs: It's good that baby is in good position. I sure hope baby doesn't keep you waiting until 41 weeks.

MommyB: :wohoo: That is really really good news. I know I'd be super excited if I saw the likes of a mucus plug. :) Yay for the 12th and DS's birthday party! I love throwing kids parties but I'm always a little sad to see them grow up so fast.

Mjvdec: I'm sorry you are having it rough and tired. 17 days isn't long at all and I'm sure you'll see some progression by then. Hopefully, Tuesday.

AFM: Nothing going on here... Just passing time until my Appt. Monday. No BH for the last few days, no looks of a mucus plug and I haven't been trying to induce labor at all either. My MIL did text me tonight to ask if I was in labor though. LOL


----------



## mommyB

Ive been losing more tonight when I wipe and in my undies, lots of pressure and cramping. Still not going to look too much into it, but I will put on a pad in case something does happen during the night :)


----------



## OliviaRae

Ahh that's so exciting, MommyB!! I wish I would lose mine haha. I have been having really intense BH all day today. Been drinking lots and doing my squats :thumbup: I would love for her to come after this weekend lol would be great. 

I did have another scan today. They told me little chubby is 7.5 lbs already!?! :wacko: Anyway, here are some pics :cloud9:


----------



## Leinzlove

Mommy B: I'm sure it means something is happening for sure. :)

Olivia: Wow, your girl is looking like mine. So beautiful! Zoela weighed 7lbs 1oz on Wednesday... So just a bit different in weight.


----------



## daisydaisy83

I went for my pregnancy massage yesterday and actually came away feeling worse for it - I've been all achy and sick ever since :wacko:

LO has been making some huge movements last night and this morning too, hope she isn't trying to turn upside down again!!

Just getting to packing her hospital bag and having a total panic about how many clothes I have bought/been given - I've ended up with 14 sleepsuits to fit up to 10lb and only 3 for 0-3 months size. So just when I thought I was done buying things I think I'm going to have to order more in the bigger size or they may only last a couple of weeks :dohh: 

:flower:


----------



## daisydaisy83

Gorgeous pictures OliviaRae! I had a 4d scan at 30 weeks, it seems too long ago now I want to see her again!

MommyB, sounds like things are starting to happen for you :happydance:

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Thanks, girls :flower: I'm working on getting my hospital bag done this weekend. Hope every one has a good weekend! xx


----------



## mommyB

Olivia, beautiful pictures of your baby girl! They are so clear!

Sorry you've been feeling yucky after your massage Daisy! I hope it doesn't last too long!

Well nothing happening here today :( Baby is moving lots, no more plug so far. I'm super tired and achy though!


----------



## mjvdec01

Nothing happening here either. Just tired and heavy feeling. When I went to pick up our daughter from school, I thought it would be a good opportunity to let her teacher know that she may be missing a couple days of school when I deliver. She looked at am and said, "deliver what?" I couldn't believe it! I just looked down at my giagantic bump and said, "this". Then she says, "Oh, is that what that is?" NO LADY! I'M JUST ODDLY, FREAKISHLY FAT!! I'm pretty sure I rolled my eyes at her as some sort of autonomic reflex, brought on by her STUPIDITY. What a moron.


----------



## mommyB

Oh my gosh are you serious?? Some people are so weird!


----------



## OliviaRae

What an idiot!! :haha:


----------



## mjvdec01

For a second, I really thought she was joking, but she wasn't. I don't have the foggiest how she could miss the fact that I'm pregnant? I'm due in like three weeks, and baby is all out front. I'm not a really big person, and I don't try to hide it. My husband thought she was a little "slow" when he met her a couple weeks ago... maybe he's right.


----------



## mommyB

:rofl: She probably is then!


----------



## Tankmom23

Oliviarae, those pictures are gorgeous!! I was told that when i go in for my ultrasound tuesday that i will be too far along for the 4d pics but yours look awesome! Maybe i can convince them to try!

mjvdec01- I would be complaining too if i had to wake up that early!! I have to wake up with my daughter at around 8:30 and that feels too early for me!! I am NOT morning person!!

MommyB- Yay!! Maybe youll be the first!! 

Leinzlove- Im trying! I probably need to slow down a bit! Im so tired from doing so much everyday! D

Daisydaisy83- That sucks! When i got mine the masseus said she moved alot around and to drink tons of water afterwards.. not sure what that means but i hope you feel better!

These last few days i have felt so odd! Maybe its just wishful thinking, but i have a feeling he might come sooner rather than later. My husband took my daughter on a little "date" today and i took the opportunity to clean the crap out of my house.. but about halfway through i started getting small contractions (which i am assuming are BH) but they havent stopped! Not regular at all, but definatly painful-ish. Even after i took a bath, cooked and ate dinner, and am now relaxing on my birth ball they are still happening.. and my back is killing me! I went 5 days over with my daughter so i HIGHLY doubt these mean anything.. but gosh that would be nice to go into labor at exactly 37 weeks! He should keep cooking though, i want him as healthy as possible!


----------



## Tankmom23

Mjvdec01- People are crazy. I had a lady chatting my freaking ear off last night at my cpr class and i had to physically remove myself from her presence for her to leave me alone!! Maybe take it as a compliment?? I dunno.. like i said... people are crazy.. and dumb..


----------



## Leinzlove

mjvdec: Put that out of your head, its obvious she is a bit slow. I wouldn't know how someone could not know at this point. We are waddling. 

Daisy: That sucks feeling worse after a massage! I hope you are feeling better now.

TankMom: Sounds like things are progressing! This may be it! :wohoo:

AFM: Nothing is happening here, either! Nothing exciting! My MIL is asking me about signs of labor everyday... But, nothing to report. More symptoms at 35 weeks, which is probably when she engaged. Oh, well sooner or later I'll have her.


----------



## OliviaRae

Today I feel so yucky! What are you symptoms today? Mine are:

Heartburn (what's new lol)
Nausea (this is new and happened last night and been on and off today)
Sore boobs (also new!)
Tired
Loss of appetite 
Dull headache
Cramps

Hope every one is having a good weekend!


----------



## Tankmom23

im tired and my back and hips are killing me. These last few days i have NOT wanted to leave the house.. just want to stay comfy and snuggled in and do some sewing or cooking or some other inane thing around the house.


----------



## daisydaisy83

I've had some mucus discharge over the past couple of days, not sure if it's bits of my plug but it's how people describe just in small amounts. I've been out and about today and had lots of braxton hicks and lots of baby movement... now just dull menstrual type pain.

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Ooo nice, daisy! Maybe that means things will start happening soon!
I'm jealous- I want to lose my plug :hissy: Come on, give me something! :haha:


----------



## mjvdec01

I keep getting those sharp pains in my bum and cervix. I can also tell that he has dropped even more. I try to spend atleast 90 minutes a day on my ball, so hopefully when I see my OB on Tuesday, I''ve progressed even just a little. Right now, I'm just lying in bed, I let my husband know, not to expect anything of me for the rest of the day.


----------



## mommyB

Oooh that's a good sign Daisy!! 

I haven't noticed anymore mucus discharge today but I have been having the odd the contraction here and there. A bad one woke me up last night, the pain went right around my back and down into my groin and thighs. Lasted about a minute but felt like forever! Then I got a few BH in a row right after, so I was awake from 2-5am :( Not feeling great today, I did have some leaking this morning but nothing since....

Hope everyone's well and are having a good weekend so far!


----------



## mjvdec01

I had lost my plug by 38 weeks with both our other two, and I never knew until my OB told me it was gone. I have no idea how I missed it? I'm kindof hoping I see it this time.


----------



## Leinzlove

Eeeek... So exciting ladies. Sounds like babies will be arriving soon. :)


----------



## mommyB

Does anyone else go to bed at night and wonder, 'is this my night?' I don't remember being like this with my first.


----------



## OliviaRae

mommyB said:


> Does anyone else go to bed at night and wonder, 'is this my night?' I don't remember being like this with my first.

Yeah I do haha :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

I don't lol. I feel like it'll never be my night.


----------



## mjvdec01

I feel like this will never end. I am so hopeful that I'm just primed a bit, so I can have my induction on the 20th. Right now, that's all I think about, morning, noon and night. With the kids, I rarely get a break, and I end up feeling sorry for myself every day. If my husband gets home in time in the evenings, he takes over. On the weekends he does more than his share, but all I want to do is sleep away the next two weeks. You ladies know, parts of late pregnancy really suck. I just want my sweet baby boy, and to heal, and get into real clothes again.


----------



## Leinzlove

Oh yes, I know the feeling. Happy full term hun! :)


----------



## mommyB

Oh yes!! I can't wait to get back into my skinny jeans and I just bought this super cute blouse!! I will admit I will miss the bump but at this stage not so much! I loved my bump during the 20-30 weeks because it was perfect size, now I feel like I'm lugging my belly around :haha: And I just more than ever want to meet my little guy and see what he looks like! We're almost there ladies!! We can do it!!


----------



## daisydaisy83

Just had my 37 week midwife apointment - LO is 3/5 engaged and I've definitely lost some of my plug! Midwife thinks she might be a bit early and guesses 6.5 - 7 lb for birth weight. 

I've had a burst of nesting energy! 
How's everyone else doing? 

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Sounds wonderful, Daisy!! 

I am a little gutted.... had my OB appt this morning and he said no changes in cervix :nope: I know some ladies don't dilate at all until they're in labor I was just hoping for something! Oh well. Hopefully this week things will start picking up! If not, I know she'll be here on the 24 :woohoo:

Hope every one has a good week!


----------



## mommyB

Don't worry...nothing much happening here either :( I've been having really bad cramps since yesterday and I'm super exhausted today. Getting DS down for a nap right now and I desperately need a shower but I have no energy!! But I know if I didn't shower and I did go into labour over night I would be mad that I didn't :haha: 

I have a feeling I'm going to have him at 39 weeks....so next week. That's my prediction for myself ;)


----------



## Leinzlove

Daisy: Super exciting! Yay for things going on. :)

Olivia: Doesn't mean anything. Things can happen so quickly.

MommyB: You never know. I can't stay out of the shower it makes me feel so much better.

AFM: I'm scheduled for induction next Monday Jan. 14 @ 4pm (US Eastern). So, baby will be here that night or the next day. I have to be there at 3:15pm to set up my room. I'm so excited!


----------



## mommyB

Oooh so exciting Leinzlove!!! I've never been induced before so I don't know how long the process takes but I hope it happens quickly and you have your little girl in your arms :)


----------



## OliviaRae

Leinzlove: that's so exciting! Were you induced with your other LO too? 

MommyB: Sounds like a good time to go! I have no energy either. Does any one feel so tired after a shower? Haha I'd rather take a bath, makes my back/hips feel so much better :thumbup:


----------



## mommyB

I have problems getting back up out of the bath.....not something I want to do when DH is not home :haha:

But I did have my shower and feel so much better! And yes a little sleepy!


----------



## Leinzlove

I never want the water to go cold. I've been trying to think of how it feels down there. It's like the ache of a big bruise.

Anyways, I was induced with DD also. I had gestational hypertension from 34 weeks and 2-3 NST's every week until 39 week induction. With her the process lasted 12 hours. This time I don't know as my body has started preparing etc. With DD I was completely tight and closed.


----------



## mommyB

Had my 38 week appointment today and still no internal. I did mention the loss of plug and the constant cramping and he didn't seem to concerned. I lost 1/2 pound from last week which is good because I'm already more than 10 pounds lighter than I was when I delivered DS. I gained 40 with him and I'm at 20 pound weight gain with this one. So I'm pretty happy about that :) Im measuring a bit ahead which is pretty normal for me. He said that baby will be 8-9 pounds roughly which also made me happy because he didn't say 10 pounds :haha:

How is everyone else doing?? Anyone in labour? ;)


----------



## mjvdec01

At the OB now, waiting for my appointment. I'm so hoping for even just a little progression. PLEASE!


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: 8-9lbs isn't bad. I'm thinking I'll be closer to 7. There probably is no need to do an internal because you can have baby any day. :)

mjvdec: I hope you have some progression also. :)


----------



## OliviaRae

MommyB, why won't he check you? It only takes a second :shrug: Sounds good though. And yay-hopefully no 10lb bub!!! 
I really wish I would lose my plug or something. I've been feeling some pressure down there but only really at night and if I've been walking around a lot. A few BH here and there but not even worth mentioning really lol I know it can all happen in an instant, but I just have a feeling she won't come until they induce me on 24. Oh well, that's only 2 weeks away!

mjvdec- Good luck at your appointment- let us know what's going on!


----------



## mommyB

So I was paying at the grocery store this afternoon and the cashier she says to me..."Good lord woman, are you having twins?? That is one big baby!!" 

I'm freakin 38 weeks pregnant! What do you expect?? I didn't take offence to it because I feel really good about myself and have always been told how pregnancy really suits me. But seriously some people have no filter :haha: I would never say that to anyone, then again she was an older lady she probably didn't care.


----------



## OliviaRae

:dohh: So rude! I had a cashier tell me I was huge and my baby was going to be huge. And this was like 2 weeks ago. I was so shocked I hardly said anything. Who has the nerve to say that? haha. Then one time a guy in line at the post office kept telling me "take care of those twins....or is it triplets?" then laughed hysterically at himself lol


----------



## mjvdec01

Waiting for a call to head over to L&D to try and turn baby. Soooo NOT happy right now.


----------



## OliviaRae

mjvdec01 said:


> Waiting for a call to head over to L&D to try and turn baby. Soooo NOT happy right now.

Oh no :nope: sorry hun. Everything will be ok. Update??


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: Yeah thats rude. I haven't had anyone say anything, but they are all looking at me funny. Well my FIL said look at you all ready to pop with that big belly. But, I took it as a compliment. 

Olivia: You never know baby could be here before induction. I don't think baby will be here before then for me either. I always feel like I'd go overdue if I was allowed.

MjDec: I hope baby gets turned around.


----------



## mommyB

^^^ I should of said...."I'm not pregnant!" That would of been funny :haha:

Leinzlove 6 days until your induction.....so exciting!! Do you feel ready? 

Olivia with my first I lost my plug than a couple minutes later my water broke and then I had him later that evening. It can happen spontaneously.....which I kinda wish would of happened this time. With the loss of plug last week and the odd contractions and cramping its become a pain in the butt!! It consumes my thoughts!


----------



## OliviaRae

Haha I always want to say "What do you mean?? I'm not pregnant??" LOL


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: That would've been funny. :) At this moment, if I went into labor I wouldn't be ready. My house looks like a zoo. DD has been a terror these last few days and I've been so tired. But, it'll be all good by Monday and I'll be more than ready.

I hope things happen for you soon. I've never been aware of losing my mucus plug. But, my cervix was tight and closed when I was induced at 39+1 with DD.


----------



## OliviaRae

Leinzlove, have you been taking EPO or drinking RLT?


----------



## Leinzlove

No, I really haven't been doing anything to try to bring on labor. Good ol' BD but more because it'll be awhile until I enjoy it again. You?

At 36 weeks I was 1cm, 20% enfaced, Completely engaged and at 38+1(Monday) I hadn't changed at all... I know things can happen quickly, but I think I'll make my induction.


----------



## OliviaRae

At least that's a little progress! I haven't had any cervical change at all! Still closed and high as of Monday. I've been taking EPO orally twice a day, and drinking a few cups of RLT a day when I can. Who knows if it's doing anything, but can't hurt right :flower: 

I took a Clairitin pill as my allergies were so severe I had to do something. Now I'm wide awake :wacko: wondering if I should use this burst of energy to clean and maybe go into labor? :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

Olivia: I wouldn't worry about being tight and closed. Things can happen so quickly. And if you haven't labored before its common to have no changes prior to labor. Thats why labor lasts longer the first time. Subsequent times the body starts preparing weeks in advance and labor lasts about 1/2 the time as firsts. 

I know though, every day that we remain pregnant feels like 10. :( I hope cleaning gets things moving along.


----------



## mommyB

38 weeks today ladies :) 

I lost a little more plug this morning and was super nauseous for some reason :shrug: 

I've been trying to drink my RLT but I'm horrible at remembering! I'm not a hot drink person, I don't even drink coffee. And I keep forgetting to bounce on my ball. Pretty much by the time DS goes to bed I'm exhausted! So that means sitting on the couch with my iPad and relaxing :haha: 

I feel like I'm completely ready for baby! His room is ready, the bags are packed. I even made up this cute little wicker basket for my nightstand that has diapers, wipes, breast pads, receiving blankets, burp cloths and vitamin D drops for night time nursing. I couldn't be more ready :rofl:


----------



## OliviaRae

mommyB said:


> 38 weeks today ladies :)
> 
> I lost a little more plug this morning and was super nauseous for some reason :shrug:
> 
> I've been trying to drink my RLT but I'm horrible at remembering! I'm not a hot drink person, I don't even drink coffee. And I keep forgetting to bounce on my ball. Pretty much by the time DS goes to bed I'm exhausted! So that means sitting on the couch with my iPad and relaxing :haha:
> 
> I feel like I'm completely ready for baby! His room is ready, the bags are packed. I even made up this cute little wicker basket for my nightstand that has diapers, wipes, breast pads, receiving blankets, burp cloths and vitamin D drops for night time nursing. I couldn't be more ready :rofl:



I did that too!! :haha: That's funny. Have you tried making a pitcher of the tea and drinking it cold with lemon? That's what I do, it's a lot better that way. I forget a lot too though. And yay to losing more plug! Maybe you will be the first of us to go! Go bounce on your ball right now! haha

Thanks, Leinzlove I've just got to be patient :flower:

How's every one feeling today?


----------



## mommyB

DS and I went for a chilly walk around the block (pretty big block :)) Had to be careful on the ice though. Now I'm all crampy and tired :( Maybe do it again this afternoon and the next couple days!

How are you feeling Olivia?


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: Happy 38 weeks! :) Thats good about your plug. Doesn't sound like it'll be long to me. I'm glad you've gotten everything ready. 

Olivia: Its hard to be patient when you've been waiting to meet LO for so long. :hugs: The tea might help make things move along quicker.

AFM: Nothing exciting going on. DTD last night and it didn't even cause any cramping? Talk about strange... It had been causing non stop BH for hours afterward. I was also super active yesterday and nothing. So, I'm sure I'm waiting the 5 days.


----------



## mommyB

5 days isn't too bad....it's nice to know when the end will come :) I think I'm going to give up on the obsessing and just wait patiently! It's not like he's going to be in there forever...:haha:


----------



## OliviaRae

Wow only 5 days..... how exciting! Can't wait to see your LO!


----------



## mjvdec01

So, that was a waste of a day! Dr. Edstrom got him flipped, and right before discharge he flipped back. I knew he had.


----------



## OliviaRae

Oh no!! Sorry hun.... So what now?


----------



## mommyB

He's a stubborn little fella! Will he turn during labour maybe?


----------



## mjvdec01

I'm getting scheduled for inversion, followed by immediate induction on the 20th. If it doesn't work, iKll go straight to c-section. FABULOUS!


----------



## mommyB

Oh I'm sorry :( I know it's not what you want but I'm sure everything will be okay. I totally understand your feelings towards having a c-section! When I was told I had placenta previa (it has moved), I couldn't stop thinking about having a c-section. But so many women do it and often choose it over vaginal. My SIL has had 3 of them in 3 years! Hopefully everything works out and you won't need one :hugs:


----------



## OliviaRae

Aw everything will be ok :hugs: Try to relax and not think about it too much. I know, easier said than done. Every one wants a safe and healthy mom, delivery, and baby. It will all work out in the end. I'll be praying for you hun :flower:


----------



## mjvdec01

Thank you. It's just hard to accept as a possibility, after having already had two successful vaginal deliveries. This kid just keeps flipping and flipping. It seems as though he has a very easy time doing it, too. I have another OB appointment next Tuesday, and I''ll get another ultrasound to make sure of his position. Maybe he will be locked in head down by then?


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies I know 4 days is soon. No complaints here, it is nice having it scheduled. 

I hope things are happening with you both. 

Mjvdec: I hope baby flips again on his own. Theres still time. Thats crazy though that #3 is being stubborn. I wonder who your little boy is going to be? :)


----------



## mommyB

My baby boy is two years old today!!! When we ask him how old he is he holds up one finger (can't figure out how to hold up two :)) and says 'two'. Oh I love him so much! Just had to share a pic with you :)

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q620/Krb1983/487ad5b15be49932a9e9ec72457a284b.jpg


----------



## daisydaisy83

Sorry to hear your LO is being stubborn mjvdec - I guess the best thing is not to worry too much about it as it can't be helped. There's still time for movement, and c section isn't the end of the world even if it's not what you might choose. 

Lovely pics mommyb and happy birthday to your little guy!

Not much change for me, still losing mucus plug in bits. Getting lots of BH mostly in the evening and night and waking up with cramps. Finding it harder and harder to get a comfy nights sleep. 

:flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: What an adorable boy you have! :) Happy Birthday to Little Man!

Daisy: Maybe those BH are changing your cervix! Won't be long, LO will be here anyday!


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> My baby boy is two years old today!!! When we ask him how old he is he holds up one finger (can't figure out how to hold up two :)) and says 'two'. Oh I love him so much! Just had to share a pic with you :)
> 
> https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q620/Krb1983/487ad5b15be49932a9e9ec72457a284b.jpg

He's an adorable little man. :thumbup:


----------



## mommyB

Thanks girls! Just have to share one more pic :) Him with his little birthday cake tonight.

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q620/Krb1983/b9cde74e74361f0272d384af75ac2411.jpg


----------



## OliviaRae

So cute mommyB!! Is he excited about the new baby coming? 

I can't believe our LO will be here any day!! :flower:

Hopefully baby will be head down at your next sonogram. There's still time! Stubborn lil fella huh :haha:


----------



## Leinzlove

AFM: I lost my mucus plug last night and have been achy since. I still doubt I'll go into labor before my induction. My house is clean and I'm properly groomed. :haha:


----------



## mjvdec01

Leinzlove said:


> AFM: I lost my mucus plug last night and have been achy since. I still doubt I'll go into labor before my induction. My house is clean and I'm properly groomed. :haha:

Hey, progress is progress, right? Atleast something is happening for you. Exciting! I'm pretty pleased right now. I'm pretty sure baby is head down' and has been since about 8pm lastnight! I'm feeling his bum, smack in the center of my bump, right at the top of my uterus. I'm 99% sure it ISN'T his head. I'm pretty happy right now, just hoping he holds right where he is. Such a relief!


----------



## mjvdec01

Well, I spoke too soon. I just got up to eat a granola bar, get a drink and pee, and I felt him flip back over to transverse. I give up. It will be what it will be, and there's not a whole lot I can do.


----------



## mommyB

Olivia I'm not sure he fully understands the concept of a baby. But he does point to my belly and says 'baby' and he always kisses it. I think it will definitely be different once he's actually here! 

Leinzlove that's awesome you lost your plug! My water broke right after I lost mine with my first. Here's hoping your water goes soon!

Mjvdec01 sorry your little guy is being stubborn, try not to stress too much about it (I know easier said than done ;)) I'm sure things will work out. Does it feel weird everytime he turns because I know my big boy has zero room!


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> Olivia I'm not sure he fully understands the concept of a baby. But he does point to my belly and says 'baby' and he always kisses it. I think it will definitely be different once he's actually here!
> 
> Leinzlove that's awesome you lost your plug! My water broke right after I lost mine with my first. Here's hoping your water goes soon!
> 
> Mjvdec01 sorry your little guy is being stubborn, try not to stress too much about it (I know easier said than done ;)) I'm sure things will work out. Does it feel weird everytime he turns because I know my big boy has zero room!

It does. It's a slow methodical turn, not jerky or sudden. Right now though, he may be head down again. My next OB appointment is Tuesday. Only 4 more ni-nights.


----------



## Leinzlove

Mjvdec01: Same here. Zoela doesn't have any room left to flip. If she didn't I wouldn't be able to tell either. I hope he flips back.

MommyB: DD is the same, she kisses belly and is super attracted to it. She's always patting it etc. But, she really doesn't know. 

AFM: Its been about 15 hours since I lost my plug. Crampy since but no labor.


----------



## mjvdec01

Leinzlove said:


> Mjvdec01: Same here. Zoela doesn't have any room left to flip. If she didn't I wouldn't be able to tell either. I hope he flips back.
> 
> MommyB: DD is the same, she kisses belly and is super attracted to it. She's always patting it etc. But, she really doesn't know.
> 
> AFM: Its been about 15 hours since I lost my plug. Crampy since but no labor.

Me too!


----------



## OliviaRae

Yay for another plug gone!! When's my turn? :haha: About the only symptom I'm having is super nesting mode. Have an OB appt Monday so we'll see if there's any progress.


----------



## mommyB

My next appointment is Tuesday too :) Hoping I don't make it to it :haha: No seriously.....I have no signs of impending labour! I'm not too worried, I don't think I'll go past 40 weeks anyways. 

That's so funny mjvdec01, I wonder why he keeps turning? Sounds like me at night, can't get comfy ;)

Leinzlove I guess labour can really start anytime after plug. Because my water broke right after I lost mine with DS I guess I was kinda expecting the same thing. Then friends of the family told me that she went into labour two weeks after the loss of her plug. But in your case I hope things start soon and you can avoid the induction :)

Nothing going on here.....I really thought I was going to have him earlier but now I'm thinking due date. My cousins wife and I are both due the same day and we are literally comparing symptoms every day :) I almost feel like maybe were over analyzing everything too much and the stress is preventing things from happening...who knows :shrug:


----------



## OliviaRae

Question.... during a contraction, does your LO move around frantically? lol I'm wondering if it's contractions I'm feeling and she's moving during them, or what I'm feeling is her just beating me up inside and it's a little painful :shrug:


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: Thanks! I hope you don't make it until Tuesday, not alone your EDD. The wait and not knowing is craziness. But, either way its nice to know its not long. :) I haven't had anything going on here today. I definitley think I'll be making my induction. It's just as well... DH has his last day of work today and then Sunday family day... Then the BIG day. I'm nervous about DD staying with her grandparents. She's never stayed anywhere as of yet. :(

Olivia: I don't know hun. My LO likes to beat me up with her movements sometimes. Contractions feel different for different women. They most often start as a period cramp that spreads from lower belly to lower back. I didn't have any that I noticed prior to labor with DD.


----------



## OliviaRae

MommyB, are you in labor?? Haven't heard from you all day!!


----------



## OliviaRae

Guys? :shrug:


----------



## mommyB

No I wish!!! But I did have a little accident today. I was showering and the bath mat slid while one foot was on and one was off and I kinda did a mini splits.....and well I pulled muscles in my crotch! :( I have been in so much pain all day! It hurts to walk, sit, get up....you name it, it hurts! I'm hoping the pain eases up tomorrow! 

I wasn't on today because it was DS birthday party. So tiring! But a good day...besides the pain. How is everyone doing?


----------



## OliviaRae

Oh I forgot about bub's party! Hope it went ok. So sorry you fell!! :hugs: I hope you recover quickly. Another day down...............


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> No I wish!!! But I did have a little accident today. I was showering and the bath mat slid while one foot was on and one was off and I kinda did a mini splits.....and well I pulled muscles in my crotch! :( I have been in so much pain all day! It hurts to walk, sit, get up....you name it, it hurts! I'm hoping the pain eases up tomorrow!
> 
> I wasn't on today because it was DS birthday party. So tiring! But a good day...besides the pain. How is everyone doing?

Oh, god! I can only imagine how much that hurt. Hopefully, you''re feeling better tomorrow. I hope your son had a great birthday!


----------



## mommyB

He had a great birthday party! He was very excited about his cake. He's obsessed with Disney Cars.....

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q620/Krb1983/f3d44e5c629c104f3560e4fb8ca0c39a.jpg


----------



## OliviaRae

So cute!!


----------



## mjvdec01

Good news! For the past 9 hours and 20 minutes, baby boy has remained head down. It's bedtime now, so here's to hoping he stays that way throughout the night. I''ve taken full advantage and been on my ball about 4 and a half hours in total today. Maybe I will have made more progress by my next OB appointment on Tuesday?


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: Ouch, I hope you've found some relief since falling. Your little boy is adorable. I'm glad he had a great birthday. 

MjDev: So happy that your little boy has remained head down. I hope he remains so. I'm sure the ball will help with progress.

AFM: I can't believe tomorrow is induction day. Eeeek! Super excited!


----------



## mommyB

Leinzlove so exciting tomorrow is your day! :happydance: How are you feeling? Nervous, excited, etc.? 

mjvdec01 glad to here your little guy is head down, hopefully he stays that way and you've made some progress :)

It's almost 4:30am here and I cannot sleep :( My crotch pain feels a little better but I'm just super uncomfortable! ((Shouts)) When am I going to go into labour??? :rofl: I just want my water to spontaneously break ;)


----------



## OliviaRae

Ahhh Leinzlove I'm so jealous!! I hope everything goes smoothly for you. We want updates and pics!!!


----------



## daisydaisy83

Leinzlove - exciting day for you! Keep us posted with your news :happydance:

Mommyb - sorry to hear about your accident, are you feeling any better?

mjvdec - good to hear your LO has turned around, hopefully he will stay that way now!

Olivia - any change with you?

I'm feeling extremely nauseus today and have diahorrea (sorry if tmi), just generally feeling icky. I kept waking up in the night as every time I changed position I seemed to get BH and cramps. I've read this sort of thing can be a sign of labour but then can't everything at this stage? I'm wondering if it's more likely due to me starting to take iron tablets on m/w advice this week...

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

I'm feeling much better this morning! I can actually walk! 

My cousin was saying that her iron tablets give her diarrhea, maybe that's what's doing it?


----------



## mjvdec01

He's transverse again. He was full breach at 4am when I got up to pee. I give up. It will be what it will be. I can't spend the next week obsessing about this, it's too exhausting. Ultimately, I have no control anyway.


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: I've had some crotch pains today and I didn't fall. No other signs of labor. I've tried just to rest today... But, my head hurts so bad. :( I'm excited and nervous about tomorrow. But, I'm ready.

Daisy: I wish you felt better. I have no idea if it could be the iron tablets. These last few weeks are just terrible. :( It's a good thing though baby will be here any day. :hugs:

MjvDec: Your baby is already playing with you. Try to take it easy. He could always go in the optimal position and stay there at last moment. I hope the movements don't cause to much pain. :hugs:


----------



## mjvdec01

Leinzlove said:


> MommyB: I've had some crotch pains today and I didn't fall. No other signs of labor. I've tried just to rest today... But, my head hurts so bad. :( I'm excited and nervous about tomorrow. But, I'm ready.
> 
> Daisy: I wish you felt better. I have no idea if it could be the iron tablets. These last few weeks are just terrible. :( It's a good thing though baby will be here any day. :hugs:
> 
> MjvDec: Your baby is already playing with you. Try to take it easy. He could always go in the optimal position and stay there at last moment. I hope the movements don't cause to much pain. :hugs:

Exciting for you! Do you go in first thing in the morning? Have you been induced before? I was both times before. It was really no big deal. You'll do great.:thumbup:

Baby's movements hurt pretty bad sometimes. I just have to deal with it until next Sunday, then it's all over. It's just getting through the week that's going to be rough. The pain is bad, and the constant rotating is making me crazy. I just wish he'd get settled.:wacko:


----------



## Leinzlove

mjvdec01 said:


> Leinzlove said:
> 
> 
> MommyB: I've had some crotch pains today and I didn't fall. No other signs of labor. I've tried just to rest today... But, my head hurts so bad. :( I'm excited and nervous about tomorrow. But, I'm ready.
> 
> Daisy: I wish you felt better. I have no idea if it could be the iron tablets. These last few weeks are just terrible. :( It's a good thing though baby will be here any day. :hugs:
> 
> MjvDec: Your baby is already playing with you. Try to take it easy. He could always go in the optimal position and stay there at last moment. I hope the movements don't cause to much pain. :hugs:
> 
> Exciting for you! Do you go in first thing in the morning? Have you been induced before? I was both times before. It was really no big deal. You'll do great.:thumbup:
> 
> Baby's movements hurt pretty bad sometimes. I just have to deal with it until next Sunday, then it's all over. It's just getting through the week that's going to be rough. The pain is bad, and the constant rotating is making me crazy. I just wish he'd get settled.:wacko:Click to expand...

Ahh, hun! I wish baby's movements didn't hurt so bad, sometimes. Next Sunday is not to far away. That has to be rare, I can't believe how much he is still rotating.

I go at 315pm, but cervildil isn't being inserted until 4pm. I was induced with DD, but am hoping it goes faster this time. However, it was a positive induction with DD and didn't last to long 12 hours from the first contraction, and 16 hours total. But, I was tight and closed. This time I'm 1cm, 20% enfaced, completley engaged. That was last Monday at my 38 week appt, so hopefully more progress has happened. I lost my plug Thursday night and have lost bits since... But, no BH, which is weird as I had more of them earlier in pregnancy.


----------



## mommyB

Good luck tomorrow Leinzlove! Can't wait to read your birth story!

mjvdec01 sorry baby moving is uncomfortable. Hoping something happens before Sunday and if not at least the end is in sight :)

As for me, not much going on :( Altough today we tried so many things to help induce labour! We've walked, been on two bumpy car rides, and I've bounced on my ball for awhile! :haha:


----------



## mjvdec01

I have no idea how he is able to move around so easily. Right now, he's head down AGAIN! I know that when I wake in the night, though, he'll be transverse or breach.


----------



## Leinzlove

:( I wish he would keep his mind made up to stay head down.

MjvDec: Did your second induction go faster than the first?


----------



## mjvdec01

Leinzlove said:


> :( I wish he would keep his mind made up to stay head down.
> 
> MjvDec: Did your second induction go faster than the first?

My first was 11 and a half hours, with 1 hour and 45 minutes of pushing. My second was 10 and a half hours, with 20 minutes of pushing. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Leinzlove

Join me ladies... A January 15 birthday would be amazing. I doubt Zoela will be here by midnight.


----------



## mommyB

Good luck!! I hope things move fast and she's here today!!


----------



## daisydaisy83

Mjvdec - it must be so uncomfortable to have him moving so dramatically so often! Sounds like you have even more of a wriggler than me! I guesz that means he might move even when in labour...? 

Leinzlove - hope all goes well for you it's exciting! 

I'm still feeling nauseus think I'm going to stop the iron tablets again to see if it helps. Just had a midwife appointment and my bump has measured 36 for 3 weeks so have to go for a growth scan on Wednesday. Really feel like I'm ready for something to happen now but I can see me going overdue.

:flower:


----------



## mjvdec01

daisydaisy83 said:


> Mjvdec - it must be so uncomfortable to have him moving so dramatically so often! Sounds like you have even more of a wriggler than me! I guesz that means he might move even when in labour...?
> 
> Leinzlove - hope all goes well for you it's exciting!
> 
> I'm still feeling nauseus think I'm going to stop the iron tablets again to see if it helps. Just had a midwife appointment and my bump has measured 36 for 3 weeks so have to go for a growth scan on Wednesday. Really feel like I'm ready for something to happen now but I can see me going overdue.
> 
> :flower:

I hope not! I wish he would engage already. Either way, I only have 6 days left of this agony. I'm trying to keep that in mind, but it's hard. 

Hopefully, you don't go overdue. I'm sure your baby will be found to be just fine at your growth scan.


----------



## daisydaisy83

I'm not especially worried about the growth scan, I have a feeling that she is just fine. It's more of a hassle than anything as we live about 50 minutes away from the hospital - at least we get to see her again before she arrives!

You're right, just another few days - it will all be out of your hands and you will soon forget all this worry and you will have your little guy in your arms! Another few days may seem a long time at the moment but I'm sure they will fly by on the grand scale of things. You're probably best just trying to distract yourself as much as you can until then as stressing about it won't make it any easier.

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

Ahhhh Leinzlove I wish you could write us and tell us how things are going!!! 

Anyone else currently in labour? ;)


----------



## mjvdec01

I wonder how she's doing? 

Our little man is still transverse, but today his head is on my right side, instead of my left. I really hope he's easy to turn on Sunday. I'm definitely asking for drugs beforehand this time, though. It was really awful without. I screamed the entire time. I'm pretty sure he'll turn, it's just a matter of getting him to stay until he's engaged. We'll see, just 6 more sleeps!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ladies: I've been updating my journal. Link is in signature.


----------



## mommyB

Hey ladies!! How is everyone?

I checked out Leinzlove's journal and she had her baby today. She's really cute!

As for me I measured ahead once again at my appointment today so my doctor is sending me for a final ultrasound on Thursday to see roughly how big he is. I'm excited to see him once more before he arrives (and my mom is coming :)). But at the same time I'm worried they are going to tell me that he's 10 pounds :haha: Although I know they probably won't be 100% correct.

Well I hope everyone is doing well....and hopefully everyone has their babies soon :)


----------



## OliviaRae

Hi girls, been a little MIA for the past few days running around trying to get everything ready. Although still not having any progression. Saw OB yesterday and he said still nothing but I started bleeding during the exam. He said that was normal and that it might continue for a couple days. I thought it was going to stir something up, and I was crampy all day afterwards but nope :nope: Oh well! She'll be here next week if not this week!

CONGRATS, Leinzlove!! She's beautiful!! :yipee::hug::wohoo:

MommyB- haha that's funny. I am really curious to see how big our lil chub will be. Since I've been closely monitored from the beginning, they've been keeping an eye on her growth and they always tell me she is so chubby! :blush: Two weeks ago she was 7.5 lbs.............hahaha

Hope every one is doing well, and babies are all getting ready and engaged!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Ahhh... Ladies I was hoping to here that you've had your LO's. 

Olivia: Don't worry about cervical changes and progression. Those can happen out of the blue and all at once on L&D day. :hugs:

Zoela Dawn born January 15, 2013 @ 12:15pm. Weighing 6lbs 12oz, 19 1/2 inches long.


Spoiler
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg

https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg


----------



## mommyB

Beautiful pics!!


----------



## mjvdec01

Leinzlove said:


> Ahhh... Ladies I was hoping to here that you've had your LO's.
> 
> Olivia: Don't worry about cervical changes and progression. Those can happen out of the blue and all at once on L&D day. :hugs:
> 
> Zoela Dawn born January 15, 2013 @ 12:15pm. Weighing 6lbs 12oz, 19 1/2 inches long.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/580537_10200164239210209_200343979_n.jpg
> 
> https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/25978_10200165861730771_675102796_n.jpg

Congratulations!!:happydance:


----------



## OliviaRae

She's beautiful! Just like her mama!


----------



## mommyB

Okay...who's next girlies? :)

I'm so ready for this to be over! I'm so uncomfortable :( DS and I walked to the park and played for a bit and then walked home. I'm going to bounce on my ball tonight too! :haha: I feel like I'm going insane! ;)


----------



## OliviaRae

Ugh I'm miserable today. I've had this dull headache all day and feeling nauseous. The rainy weather doesn't help either! Does it look like I've dropped???
 



Attached Files:







photo-1.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mjvdec01

I'm for sure Monday. Anyone scheduled before then?


----------



## mommyB

Olivia I don't know if you have dropped but you have a beautiful bump! 

I'm thinking mine has but not sure, I think it's always been a little lower because its my second. What do you think?

mjvdec01 I'm not booked for anything just have to wait for something to happen :)

https://i1166.photobucket.com/albums/q620/Krb1983/37899f83e39754d6b6cce4ad603453dc.jpg


----------



## OliviaRae

Thanks, mommyB :hugs: Look at YOU! You're glowing!! Beautiful. Feeling ok today?

mjv- I am scheduled for induction next Thursday if she's not here before then. You have induction Monday??


----------



## OliviaRae

Oh, mommyB It doesn't look like you've dropped drastically but definitely low :thumbup:


----------



## mommyB

I'm not feeling too great today. I'm tired and ready to not be pregnant anymore :haha: As I'm sure we all feel this way! Everybody has induction dates and get checked at appointments and I feel in limbo :( They won't check me and nothing about induction (not that I really want one). Just that I'm going to have a big baby ;) Well here's hoping something happens soon for me :)


----------



## mjvdec01

OliviaRae said:


> Thanks, mommyB :hugs: Look at YOU! You're glowing!! Beautiful. Feeling ok today?
> 
> mjv- I am scheduled for induction next Thursday if she's not here before then. You have induction Monday??

Yeah, induction Monday for me, if they can get him turned. If not, or he gets stressed at some point, I'll go for a section. This will be the third time he's been turned. Atleast this time, I get an epidural first thing, before turning and before the pitocin gets started. It was just too painful last time. I've been induced twice before with simple straight forward labor/births, so my OB thinks I'll be okay this time, too.:thumbup:


----------



## mommyB

So I had my ultrasound this morning and she is estimating him to be about 9lbs 2ozs. Adrian was born at 9lbs 5ozs at 40 weeks. So I'm thinking that baby will be similar size to my first. It was so great seeing him again though :) I love the face on shots, he has these full lips and little button nose, so in love. And I'm not worried about having another big baby, as long as I get that epidural! :rofl:

How is everyone today?


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> So I had my ultrasound this morning and she is estimating him to be about 9lbs 2ozs. Adrian was born at 9lbs 5ozs at 40 weeks. So I'm thinking that baby will be similar size to my first. It was so great seeing him again though :) I love the face on shots, he has these full lips and little button nose, so in love. And I'm not worried about having another big baby, as long as I get that epidural! :rofl:
> 
> How is everyone today?

What a chubby bubby! I love that! 

I'm feeling blah today. Not motivated to do anything and just watching the hours tick away until 7pm when the kids go to bed. I'm booked to have baby turned Monday morning and then an immediate induction. I know it's only 4 days from now, but it seems as though it'll take forever to get here. Especially when my husband is working late tonight and tomorrow to tie up loose ends before taking two or three weeks off to care for me. So, I have to do dinner, bath, and bedtime by myself. I'll make it, but I'd rather him be here to help. Anyway, I'll make it.:wacko:


----------



## OliviaRae

Aww he'll be a little chubster! So cute. Are you having any more symptoms, MommyB?

mjv- sorry you've been handling every thing by yourself :( everything is definitely harder pregnant! It's so nice that he gets off a couple weeks though to help you :thumbup: and Monday is soooo close!! I can't wait to see pics of that precious face. 

I go in a week from today to get cervidil then Friday morning will start induction if she doesn't come before then. Every one seems to think she will come on her own but I kind of have a feeling I'll just be getting induced :shrug: we'll see. I'm ready either way...we're almost done girls!


----------



## mommyB

Only symptoms are the odd contraction, today I had a couple bad ones. My scan was at my hospital, I just kept thinking how nice it would of been for my water to break while there :haha: I think I'm going to my due date! Not much longer!


----------



## mjvdec01

I'm definitely ready to be done. All I want to do all day is sleep, which I can't do. My family needs me. Getting anything done around the house is a massive chore. I don't have to clean though. We have a service that comes on Fridays. I do however, have to keep things tidy, the dishes done and the laundry. Our kids are 4 and a half and 7 and help by keeping their own rooms clean, and taking the dirty laundry down to the laundry room. I also use them to retrieve random objects from the floor. I want my body to be my own again, and to be able to sleep on my stomach!


----------



## OliviaRae

I want to sleep on my tummy too!!!!


----------



## Leinzlove

MommyB: Wow! 9lbs! :) I hope he decides he's not so snug in there soon. 

mjvdec: I hope LO turns on his own. I hope the 4 days go fast! It'll be nice to have hubby home to help with LO. :)

Olivia: Maybe you'll go before your induction. But you're right. If not, the end is in sight.


----------



## daisydaisy83

Hi ladies, just catching up as this thread disappeared from my list for a few days... 

Had my growth scan everything was fine she is estimated at just under 7lb. Really want something to happen now I've got pretty much constant dull menstrual type aches and braxton hicks with activity but no signs of actual labour yet. Think I'm going to be the last of us here by the sounds of it!

:flower:


----------



## daisydaisy83

Oliviarae - how come they can start your induction process before your due date? 

:flower:


----------



## daisydaisy83

I've just realised we've been moved that's why I couldn't find you!


----------



## OliviaRae

Yeah we've been moved to Pregnancy Buddies... I thought you did it? haha 

Leinzlove- How's it going?? :flower:

Daisy- I am considered high risk because I have Lupus. Although I haven't had any problems or complications at all, they'd rather be safe then sorry since going over due can cause stress to baby, make some complications. My due date falls on a Sunday but my weird hospital won't schedule inductions on weekends :shrug: anyway, we decided to do it before the weekend. It works out best actually because DH works overseas and he is scheduled to fly in the 22 for about a month! I really wish she would come on her own, I don't want to be induced but oh well...

How's every one doing today? I seems to be nauseous all the time now, it's so annoying! Some times in the day are worse than others but it's always there. Any one else??

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

Olivia I hope your little girl comes without being induced too! You've still got a week ;)

I feel like my little guy is never coming :haha: Less than a week till my due date and I really don't want to go overdue as he's already a big boy!


----------



## daisydaisy83

OliviaRae said:


> Yeah we've been moved to Pregnancy Buddies... I thought you did it? haha
> 
> Leinzlove- How's it going?? :flower:
> 
> Daisy- I am considered high risk because I have Lupus. Although I haven't had any problems or complications at all, they'd rather be safe then sorry since going over due can cause stress to baby, make some complications. My due date falls on a Sunday but my weird hospital won't schedule inductions on weekends :shrug: anyway, we decided to do it before the weekend. It works out best actually because DH works overseas and he is scheduled to fly in the 22 for about a month! I really wish she would come on her own, I don't want to be induced but oh well...
> 
> How's every one doing today? I seems to be nauseous all the time now, it's so annoying! Some times in the day are worse than others but it's always there. Any one else??
> 
> :flower:

Yep I'm feeling nauseus most of the time. My midwife says if you had morning sickness bad in the early days it does tend to make a reappearance towards the end. I guess it's our bodies preparing for change...

:flower:


----------



## mjvdec01

Hey ladies! Baby boy is transverse again today. I really hold no hope in him turning on his own. Atleast I know that turning him shouldn't be too difficult in the position he's in. How's everyone else doing? Anyone scheduled to go before me?? 3 DAYS TO GO!!


----------



## mommyB

Aww I hope he moves back! Looks like you'll probably be the next one. Unless something happens this weekend for me but I have a feeling I'll still be around come Monday :haha:


----------



## mjvdec01

You never know what will happen. I just want Monday to morning to hurry up and get here.


----------



## OliviaRae

mjv, are you getting so anxious?? Ahh Monday is so soon :wohoo:

How is every one else? I'm really tired... been trying to catch up on sleep but just seem to lie there and worry about things that need to be done :haha: I'm planning on doing a major scrubbing on my house come Monday if I'm still around. Hey maybe it'll put me into labor :haha:


----------



## mommyB

I'm really tired too! I had a horrible night last night! I thought I was for sure going into labour. I had a bunch of contractions and then they just fizzled out :( So here's hoping tonight something good happens. I know it's right around the corner but the to knowing when is driving me crazy! Just as I'm sure it's doing to everyone else ;) Lets hope our waters break tonight!!


----------



## mjvdec01

Hopefully it's soon for the rest of you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Bring out those babies! :hugs:


----------



## daisydaisy83

I'm struggling witb sleep too I just can't get comfy, it's like I suddenly just got bigger and more imobile. I think she must have dropped more or something, I'm getting a lot of pelvis pain and braxton hicks today. 

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Leinzlove she's gorgeous!!

Daisy yay for pelvic pain and BH haha I am struggling with sleep too. Too huge to lay properly!

MommyB did your waters go :haha: mine didn't


----------



## mjvdec01

Good morning ladies! Tomorrow's the day for us. Kids are going to our friends home, and other kids to play with, later this afternoon/evening. I didn't sleep well lastnight. Had to get up 3 times to pee, and my hips were bothering me. Finally at 6:30am I gave up, had some cereal, and I just made myself a latte. I can hear the kids bouncing around upstairs. I think I'll get them dressed and fed and let my husband sleep in. How's everyone else?


----------



## mommyB

My water unfortunately hasn't broke yet :( But we did go out this morning to this big shopping mall and we walked....a lot! Had a few contractions while walking so I'm really hoping something happens tonight! I'm so friggen uncomfortable. I don't sleep at night at all. I turn from side to side when my hips start to ache. I feel bad for my hubby because it keeps him up as well. But I told him its preparing him for when the baby is actually here ;) Lots of cramping now after all that walking and my legs are killing me! I hope tonight is the night :)

Good luck tomorrow mjvdec01 with your induction. I hope everything goes smoothly and baby turns for you :)

Olivia hopefully our turn is soon! 

Daisy hope your doing good as well!


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> My water unfortunately hasn't broke yet :( But we did go out this morning to this big shopping mall and we walked....a lot! Had a few contractions while walking so I'm really hoping something happens tonight! I'm so friggen uncomfortable. I don't sleep at night at all. I turn from side to side when my hips start to ache. I feel bad for my hubby because it keeps him up as well. But I told him its preparing him for when the baby is actually here ;) Lots of cramping now after all that walking and my legs are killing me! I hope tonight is the night :)
> 
> Good luck tomorrow mjvdec01 with your induction. I hope everything goes smoothly and baby turns for you :)
> 
> Olivia hopefully our turn is soon!
> 
> Daisy hope your doing good as well!

I hope things get moving for you soon. I would go crazy if I had to just wait for something to happen.:wacko:


----------



## OliviaRae

Good luck, mjv!!!!! Can't wait to see the pic of that sweet little baby. Keep us updated if you can :flower:

Mommyb I hope something happens for you tonight, walking is good. Wouldn't it be funny if you girls had your LO on same day haha

Another day down........x


----------



## mommyB

I'm praying something happens! :haha: But the end is in sight, so that makes me feel better! I'm just afraid that the longer he's in there the bigger he gets!! Lots of contractions today but nothing consistent :(

Olivia are getting any contractions?


----------



## Leinzlove

Mjvdec: Can't wait to hear all about your LO! :) Yay!

Olivia & MommyB: I sure hope the walking gets the LO's out. :hugs:


----------



## mjvdec01

Called L&D this evening. The nurse said to expect a callbetween 5-6am, to be there at 7am. I'm nervous and excited. I'll post as I can. YAY!


----------



## mommyB

Anyone in labour? I have my 40 week appointment tomorrow, hopefully I'll find out what's going on with me and baby :) 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## OliviaRae

mjv how's it going?!?? 

I saw OB today. He said "wow baby is right there!" and said I was 1 cm haha :wohoo: I'm having a lot of pressure tonight and just general tightness/uncomfortable, but no real contractions. How about you, mommyb??

Leinzlove, how is life with your new precious baby? :flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Oh! and doc moved up induction one day sooner. So now I go in Wednesday afternoon for cervadil and then they'll induce me Thursday morning.... :wacko:


----------



## daisydaisy83

mommyB said:


> Anyone in labour? I have my 40 week appointment tomorrow, hopefully I'll find out what's going on with me and baby :)
> 
> How is everyone doing?

No more developments here, just a lot of aches and pains and a bit of impatience...

:flower:


----------



## daisydaisy83

OliviaRae said:


> mjv how's it going?!??
> 
> I saw OB today. He said "wow baby is right there!" and said I was 1 cm haha :wohoo: I'm having a lot of pressure tonight and just general tightness/uncomfortable, but no real contractions. How about you, mommyb??
> 
> Leinzlove, how is life with your new precious baby? :flower:

That's great that things have been happening and you didn't realise :) how are you feeling about the induction?

:flower:


----------



## mjvdec01

OliviaRae said:


> mjv how's it going?!??
> 
> I saw OB today. He said "wow baby is right there!" and said I was 1 cm haha :wohoo: I'm having a lot of pressure tonight and just general tightness/uncomfortable, but no real contractions. How about you, mommyb??
> 
> Leinzlove, how is life with your new precious baby? :flower:

I'm doing pretty good. My section wasn't bad at all, just a pain, not being able to get out of bed yet, or take care of Grayson on my own. 

That's great that you're progressing. Hopefully, it won't be too much longer


----------



## mommyB

That's great Olivia that your dilated!

Sorry there is no progression with you Daisy! I hope something happens soon!

Great to hear everything went well mjvdec01! Congratulations on your baby boy! Love the name Grayson too! 

As for me....nothing!! I had a few very intense contractions yesterday and I'm hoping they have at least made me a bit dilated. I see my doctor this morning and I'm really hoping he checks me or something. I'm carrying around over 9lbs of baby and I've had enough! :haha: My mom thinks that he's going to suggest inducing me, because of Luca's size. I don't know how I feel about inducement but because of how uncomfortable I am I'm ready for him to be out! My sisters birthday is tomorrow so that's the day she's rooting for ;)


----------



## daisydaisy83

Congratulations mjvdec01! I agree, Grayson is a lovely name :)

Hope your appointment goes well mommyb! 

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

Appointment went well today. He did a sweep and checked my cervix. It's still closed but he can feel babies head and he said he's really low. And I'm also 1 cm dilated, thought I would be more with all the contractions I've been having. But it's better than nothing. He doesn't think he'll be here in the next couple days though, but he still could you never know. And get this....I had to book a 41 week appt. for next week! Crazy! So here's hoping he comes before then!!


----------



## mjvdec01

mommyB said:


> Appointment went well today. He did a sweep and checked my cervix. It's still closed but he can feel babies head and he said he's really low. And I'm also 1 cm dilated, thought I would be more with all the contractions I've been having. But it's better than nothing. He doesn't think he'll be here in the next couple days though, but he still could you never know. And get this....I had to book a 41 week appt. for next week! Crazy! So here's hoping he comes before then!!

I hope it happens soon for you!


----------



## Leinzlove

Daisy & Mommy B: I was hoping I'd stop in here and see pics of some beautiful babies... Can't wait!

mjvdec: So happy Grayson is here! :) Can't wait to see pictures! I hope you recover fast. :hugs:

Here is Zoela 1 week old with her HB teddybear. (Her HB was recorded at 14w4d and put inside the bear.) It was also the day we found out :pink:
https://i1264.photobucket.com/albums/jj483/leinzlove/IMG_2501.jpg


----------



## daisydaisy83

Leinzlove that's the cutest picture she's gorgeous! And what a good idea with thd teddy bear!

Mommyb 1cm is definitely better than nothing, he's moving in the right direction! Here's hoping you don't need that 41 week appointment!

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

Beautiful picture Leinzlove! 

Deffinitely hoping I don't need that 41 week appointment either! 40 weeks today (but I tend to go by tomorrow as that's according to my LMP. And Adrian on his due date according to that). Anytime now!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## daisydaisy83

Any news anyone? No more signs here :(

I know her due date isn't even here yet but I'm starting to think I will end up being induced. My pregnancy has pretty much followed the same pattern as my mum describes her two and she was induced at 42 weeks both times *sigh* I know I should be making the most of some alone time but I'm getting impatient to meet my little lady now!

:flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Daisy & MommyB: I sure hope you aren't going to 41 weeks. :(


----------



## mommyB

I'm still hanging on ladies :( 40 weeks today according to my LMP, that was when DS was born. I took down my ticker because I can't bare to look at "I should be here by now" every single day ;) Too depressing.


----------



## mommyB

Is everyone having babies except for me? :cry: :haha: 40+1 and still nothing :( 

Anyone else?


----------



## daisydaisy83

I'm still here too - hurry up little one! 

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

Baby Luca is here! Born January 26th at 8:32pm. Weighing a whopping 10lbs 3ozs and I pushed him out in 7 minutes with just two stitches! He's perfect. Will update with pics when I get more time, we literally just got home.


----------



## daisydaisy83

Congratulations mommyb! Looking forward to seeing pics :)

I had some contractions last night and have made good progress - midwife thinks she wi be born today or tomorrow 

:flower:


----------



## OliviaRae

Quick update..... went into labor on my own the day before induction! Deborah Lou, born Jan 23 at 4:59pm. 7lbs 13 oz and 20 1/2 inches long! Pushed for 15 minutes, 2nd degree tear :( But I am healing nicely and we are home and adjusting to our new life! 

CONGRATS ladies, all your babies are beautiful!! MommyB, you knew he would be 10 lbs :haha: good job on pushing that chunker out.


----------



## daisydaisy83

Congratulations Oliviarae she's beautiful x

:flower:


----------



## Leinzlove

Awwww... OliviaRae! Adorable baby! :) Congratulations!

Daisy: Have you had your baby?


----------



## daisydaisy83

Nope :(


----------



## mommyB

Oh Daisy! I hope baby comes soon!!


----------



## Leinzlove

Daisy: I hope baby is here before you read this. :hugs:


----------



## daisydaisy83

Leinzlove said:


> Daisy: I hope baby is here before you read this. :hugs:

Thanks for thinking of me :)

Persephone Rose was born at 7.27am on 3rd feb - one week late but not induced. She was 7lb 7

:flower:


----------



## mommyB

Congrats Daisy!


----------



## OliviaRae

Congrats, Daisy!!


----------

